
Gravitational Waves: The Silent Disaster - nixtaken
https://medium.com/swlh/gravitational-waves-the-silent-disaster-ab18857c68f8
======
jti107
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/studies-rescue-ligos-
gravitat...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/studies-rescue-ligos-
gravitational-wave-signal-from-the-noise-20181213/)

~~~
deng
From the article:

> But Green and Moffat inferred that the Copenhagen physicists had not
> “windowed” the two sets of noise data.

If that is true, that would be a rookie mistake.

------
chrispeel
This article does not come across as especially credible. I'm not a physicist,
but my bullshit detector is indicating that the main thing desired here is
attention

There's a nice photo of the author on his website: [http://alexander-
unzicker.com/](http://alexander-unzicker.com/)

------
mhh__
As far as I can see Unzicker seems like a crank.

He seems to have the mentality of physics as a community backwards - it would
be extremely productive if LIGO came back with a negative result - not a
disaster. Wave equations drop out of general relativity (and general
relativity works almost everywhere else), if they weren't there what gives?

